# Chestnut bottles - r -us



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

The merging of two longtime collections...


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice grouping, Jeff. Congratulations!  ~Jim


----------



## div2roty (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice collection, interesting shelving...

 Are those American redware pcs in the background?


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

[]Shelving choices were limited today[]

 Thinking of a industrial looking metal shelving unit (9ft long) to appease the decorators' eyes in NYC.

 Lots and lots of redware here Matt, most of it Vermont in origin.  I'll see if I can dig up a few pics.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2011)

..at least you'll know if someone tries to get in your house.. []

 AWESOME collection, Jeff, major kudos to you!!! []


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

Redware...


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

More redware in the background...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice Show!


----------



## div2roty (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, is that center piece with the green decoration from vermont?  That is a great cabinet too. It looks like a nice incised ovoid salt glaze handled crock too.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Uuuugh, that "shelf" looks pretty precarious! I'm gettin' scared just lookin' at it! []

 Amazing bottles by the way!


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Uuuugh, that "shelf" looks pretty precarious! I'm gettin' scared just lookin' at it! []
> 
> Amazing bottles by the way!


 
 No need to worry - I am a professional[]


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Nice, is that center piece with the green decoration from vermont?  That is a great cabinet too. It looks like a nice incised ovoid salt glaze handled crock too.


 
 Yep, the jar was made by Edward Farrar of Middlebury, VT.  Holly and I ride our bikes past the site of his pottery.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 31, 2011)

> Yep, the jar was made by Edward Farrar of Middlebury, VT. Holly and I ride our bikes past the site of his pottery.


 
 That is a great pc, very decorated for American redware.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

Incised snake runs around midbody as well


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

More redware with a better look at the Farrar jar...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 31, 2011)

I bet if you took your time you could balance them all vertically on top of each other[]
 Start with the bigger ones on the bottom , that will be easier...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2011)

........uh-oh.............[:-]


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ........uh-oh.............[:-]


 
 Yep, this little bundle of joy was in another room while this bit of tomfoolery was occurring...


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I bet if you took your time you could balance them all vertically on top of each other[]
> Start with the bigger ones on the bottom , that will be easier...


 
 I'll report back later.  Thinking a few glasses of Holiday cheer will make the project easier.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 31, 2011)

> More redware with a better look at the Farrar jar...


 
 That is an awesome jar, thanks for sharing.  Your collection with the furniture looks great.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> More redware with a better look at the Farrar jar...


 
 Great Redware Jeff, I was wondering about when do you think these pieces were made? I know the highly decorated redware is pretty much replaced by decorated stoneware in Baltimore by the 1820s and the real hay day seems to be the last quarter of the 18th century.

 Chris


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 31, 2011)

Vermonters have always been slow on the uptick - what happened in the cities did not reach us for decades.  My sense is that the more elaborate local redware was made in the 1820-1840 period.  Heck, we weren't even widely settled in the Champlain Valley until 1800 or so...


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2011)

Love those chestnuts, Jeff!  I just hope nobody comes barreling thru the door.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, love the redware and a great cabinet to display it in!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic pic...Never seen that many chestnut bottles in one group....Your home looks like a great place...Always like your window pics too.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice picture Jeff, that is one heck of a collection.Now I know why you were searching for a 9 and a quarter inch New England Chestnut flask a little while back.It was for this Police lineup photo!!! The bright green one I offered you would have looked out of place.You have a great looking home........Don't forget to take the shelf down before you invite Grandma Nooney Noordsy to the house shesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss FULL OF ENERGY I HEAR........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris Farley,lookin for sum liqueur and a board for a Karate demonstration.Would have been real nasty!![8D][8D][][]


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome chestnuts and redware and furniture. Looks like you have a nice early house to go along with it, too.


----------



## justanolddigger (Jan 3, 2012)

all the pics are awesome Jeff, thanks for sharing them....Bill


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are beautiful and it is so nice to see all the sizes.  A New England chestnut is on my want's list.....one day.  So many bottles, so little time...and I guess money comes it the equation too.[]


----------



## md 12/46 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice pix Jeff! Love your home, redware and chestnuts. Would you post some pix of your blown glass??? 
 larrym


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

Great collection and displays.  How old is your house?  Is it haunted??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ........uh-oh.............[:-]


 

 you need to get photo shop Chuck


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  md 12/46
> 
> Very nice pix Jeff! Love your home, redware and chestnuts. Would you post some pix of your blown glass???
> larrym


 
 Hi Larry!  Boy, it's been too long since we have spoken.  I believe that last time we saw each other wan in Grand Rapids - is that correct?  Will try to post some blown glass photos later today.


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Great collection and displays.  How old is your house?  Is it haunted??


 
 House was built in 1843 as the church parsonage Lauren.  It remained in possession of the church (lived in by the ministers and their families)  until the mid 90s when it was sold to antique dealer friends of ours.  Holly and I bought the house in 2001 and we have been working on it ever since.  No ghosts that we have found but that could be due to the exorcism that was conducted in the early 70s (true story) to remove evil spirits.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2012)

So no ghost, but is all the furniture, bottles, and pottery NE stuff, or do you ever stray to the south with your additions?


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> So no ghost, but is all the furniture, bottles, and pottery NE stuff, or do you ever stray to the south with your additions?


 
 Like Pennsyltucky?

 Most of the junk is NE but yes, we do also have some glass from NJ, NY and even stuff from across the big pond.  I like PA German material a lot but most of it gets sold.  As you know Matt, it's all a question of what you can find and in turn, what you (think) you can sell.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Neat.  I love old houses like that.  There was really an exorcism?  That's pretty wild.  There could still be residual stuff going on (not actual spirits, but moments caught in time that re-play).  I'd love to see some pics of your home.  Did you find anything in the walls, or fireplaces, or any hidden rooms during your restoration?


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2012)

> Like Pennsyltucky?
> 
> Most of the junk is NE but yes, we do also have some glass from NJ, NY and even stuff from across the big pond.  I like PA German material a lot but most of it gets sold.  As you know Matt, it's all a question of what you can find and in turn, what you (think) you can sell.


 
 Yeah, pennsyltucky...I grew up in York Pa and the Pa stuff (furniture and pottery wise) still appeals to me.  I do love the NE glass.  

 I tend to pick up some NE furniture down here, so I guess I was wondering how much mid atlantic stuff you found up there.

 Currently I have a pretty nice small NE painted blanket chest that I picked up fairly cheap and have thought about keeping if I can't sell it for a little profit (instead of dumping at cost or less).


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 3, 2012)

I find less Mid-Atlantic stuff than I'd like but that may because my eye is not properly trained to see it.  In area I do not know well I tend towards champagne taste (and a beer budget) because I miss the nuances that make the under the radar stuff special.

 Some asked about blown - here is a case of it...


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 3, 2012)

Also thought I'd include a pic of some other odds and ends kicking around here - the medicines are all labeled and embossed Vermonts that I collect with a passion. I prefer collecting this material in many ways more than pricier objects - it is fun and educational but not something that leads to a month of mac and cheese dinners[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2012)

Great display,...Love the labeled meds!


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  Some more great stuff as always.  What is that owl with your meds?  I really like that green decorated redware too.  The blown handled pc in the center of the top shelf is cool as well.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know the nauances of Mid Atlantic stuff either, but try to buy the stuff that seems cheap enough and hope to every now and then hit it big.  Although that may be my general approach to must purchases.  I do know some about Pa pottery, but I don't have the money to go after the really expensive stuff though either way.


----------



## md 12/46 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Jeff, It has been too long since we've spoke. Yes, that was GR and a fun show that day. I do check your site often.


> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## md 12/46 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonderful glass Jeff ! I knew it would be  Thanks for posting!


> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> I find less Mid-Atlantic stuff than I'd like but that may because my eye is not properly trained to see it. Â In area I do not know well I tend towards champagne taste (and a beer budget) because I miss the nuances that make the under the radar stuff special.
> 
> Some asked about blown - here is a case of it...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2012)

nice stuff there Jeff, and Holly!  Could it be that some of those chestnuts at one time graced a certain mantel in Connecticut?  They look slightly familiar...


----------

